# What's your favorite Water Starter?



## Comatoad (Jun 25, 2008)

Simply who and why. ^^

-Totodile
the one ash had was adorable and i like his face


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

Piplup
-Penguins are my favorite animal.


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 26, 2008)

Totodile all the way.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 26, 2008)

First person to say it:

i liek mudkipz


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 26, 2008)

Squirtle, because he's cute and Blastoise is a good Pokemon.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 26, 2008)

Mudkip because it's useful. Though I really don't have a favorite water starter.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 26, 2008)

Totodile. One of my all-time faves :3


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Squirtle because it evolves into Wartortle then it evolves into my second favororite Pokemon of all time Blastoise. Cannons ftw.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

My favourite is Squirtle, simply because Blastoise is one of my favourite Pokémon.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 26, 2008)

Hem, hem. *points to avatar, name, and user title*

Y'all knew I was gonna post here, didn't you?


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to side with Johto again here. (After voting cyndaquil on the other)


----------



## Kaito (Jun 26, 2008)

Go, Squirtle!

My very first Pokemon ever. And I mean come on, tell me that Blastoise is not the coolest looking turtle ever.


----------



## Athasan (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, it'd have to be Mudkip. It's got the Water/Ground evolutions and I absolutely _love_ all Water/Ground types.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

Go Squirtle! It is so cute and awesome at the same time.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

Squirtle is a very close second, but Totodile is my favorite. Really cute, then cute in a creepy way, then badass and still strangely cute.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 26, 2008)

Totodile, it's just so cute. Though Mudkip is close behind it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 26, 2008)

Totodile, because I had a level 80 feraligatr in my first game on gold, she was female and her name was fang. 

she could beat anything. :D


----------



## STEELIXMANIAC (Jun 26, 2008)

It's a tie between Mudkip (OMG I LIEKZ DEM) and Piplup. I love the final forms (Swampert and Empoleon) and they're pretty powerful. Both of them could easily make a well-balanced Water team (One Physical, One Special).


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd pick Squirtle, but its sprites and art seems to become less and less cute as the years go by. I'm not too sure why, but it just does... so I'll be picking Piplup, I guess! Penguins are quite rockin'.


----------



## Nimravus (Jun 26, 2008)

Squirtle. Blastoise was and remains one of my favourite Pokemon.

Wanted to pick Mudkip for -cough- obvious reasons. Can't stand any of its evolutions, thoug.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
I cannot decide

I LOVE THEM ALL
but if I had to pick one, I'd have to say Mudkipz


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2008)

Squirtle is love because it evolves into Wartortle who is _major_ love. And Blastoise? Blastoise is just kickass. *hugs Blastoise plushie she only remembered she had because of this thread* BD


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't particularly like any of them
so i'll choose totodile
because of my lv100 feraligatr who got baleeted


----------



## spaekle (Jun 26, 2008)

Totodile, for being an adorably awesome hyperactive crocodile. :]

...I'm not really fond of Feraligatr though. Croconaw's cool, but Feraligatr is kind of eh.


----------



## S.Torchic (Jun 26, 2008)

I think my favourite water starter would Mudkip. I think it just looks cool :D


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 26, 2008)

I voted Totodile. Why?

...

Why not?


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 26, 2008)

Piplup! Penguins are awesome, and its the only water starter I ever actually started with (although that had more to do with the fact that I just don't like Chimchar).

Squirtle is a close second, though.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Why yes, I do leik Mudkips.


----------



## magic_eevee (Jun 26, 2008)

in one word...........Piplup!!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Squirtle, no idea why.
Mmm~ Appears that Squirt the Blastoise was female :3


----------



## Darksong (Jun 27, 2008)

Totodile. It's just adorable! And it looks like a doll too. Besides, who could ignore the cuteness of its hyper personality? <3


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 27, 2008)

Id say Squirtle, and not just cause it looks cool its got a good defense and good attack, with mediocre special attack. It also stays the same type with no add ons later as it evolves.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jun 27, 2008)

Squirtle. <3
Just so cute and awesome. I happened to see "The Fire-Ring Squad" yesterday too.
Besides, Blastoise was my first ever level 100. Great memories.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Mudkip. ^^


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

^

Also, am I the only person who really does not like Totodile? :| Like, at all? It's creepy and ugly to me D: Feraligatr is cool, but Totodile is like... it tries. And fails.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Totodile. It's just so cute to me~ And Croconaw is pretty awesome too. Don't really like Feraligatr as much, though.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 27, 2008)

Totodile. It has the best designs, and it's a cute little crocodile. Plus, Feraligatr kicks butt.


----------



## Flora (Jun 28, 2008)

Totodile.  I don't know why.


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

wel 2 b onest mudkipz cuz i liek mudkipz an dey r rly kwl. XD

Seriously though, Mudkip.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

I love them all, I wish I could choose all of them. I decided on Piplup, because Penguins are cool. Totodile close second, then Mudkip close third, and Squirtle a close fourth.


----------



## pokebone (Jul 9, 2008)

squirtle,
   My very first pokemon and he took me all the way Oh Yea!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 9, 2008)

Mudkip, because it evolves into Swampert and because Swampert is awesome.


----------



## Rayquaza (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd have to say Totodile, because(forgive me if someone already said this) he is from the best generation of Pokemon games!


----------



## bobbyjkl (Jul 11, 2008)

Ekibyōgami;3194 said:
			
		

> First person to say it:
> 
> i liek mudkipz


So I heard you liek mudkips...:dead:


----------



## Maron (Jul 15, 2008)

Mudkip, simply beacuse it´s the only water starter I´ve ever chosen.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 15, 2008)

ゼニガメ26;3163 said:
			
		

> Piplup
> -Penguins are my favorite animal.


He said it already. Piplup is cute and Empoleon looks like a robot.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 17, 2008)

I like Squirtle the most 'cause he's awesome:sunglasses:!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 17, 2008)

Totodile's the only cool one...;)

Then again, I've never really been fond of any of the starters. Maybe the Char line, I guess...


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 17, 2008)

Squirtle....Blastoise was always my favorite R/B starer. Hence i had blue version...


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 22, 2008)

Kip!Mudkip,Kip!


----------



## Sapphire Flame (Jul 22, 2008)

As tempted as I am to say how much I liek mudkipz, I honestly have to say Piplup.


----------



## Koji (Jul 22, 2008)

Mudkip
Because everyone lieks Mudkips


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 22, 2008)

i leik mudkipz

and totodiles


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Jul 24, 2008)

Piplup. Penguin fluffyness. W00t.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 24, 2008)

Squirtle rox!  If only Blastoise's attack and special attack didn't suck.  I tried twice to get a strong blastoise, and both of them are still far worse than my Empoleon.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 24, 2008)

Totodile. Very awesome memories of kicking butt with my fantastic Feraligatr known as Torrent. I don't like Croconaw, but Totodile is cute and Feraligatr is pure win. *cuddles Torrent* Also, guess what Tala's starter in Legend's Rage is? XD


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 24, 2008)

Totodile, *far and away.*
Why?

Because Feraligatr is my favorite pokemon EVER.
Because the first Pokemon game I ever owned was Crystal, so Totodile was the first pokemon I ever had.
Because it was the first pokemon I ever knew the Japanese name of.
:3


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Jul 24, 2008)

Squirtle the best starter IMO


----------



## Renteura (Jul 25, 2008)

SO, I HERD U LIEK MUDKIPZ?
and marshtomps and swamperts. :3


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 25, 2008)

Totodile rox. So does Jhoto.


----------



## 87 (Jul 25, 2008)

mudkip= part ground

awesome


----------



## Caller (Jul 25, 2008)

87 said:


> mudkip= part ground
> 
> awesome


Mudkip is pure water. His evolutions are part ground :P


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

I just like Mudkip better for some reason. Piplup is second. I'm not a fan od single-typed final starter forms. =T


----------



## AuraWulf (Jul 26, 2008)

I liek Mudkips! *screams like there's a psycho maniac in the house*



But, no matter what no pokemon can beat Lucario!


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 26, 2008)

I guess Totodile.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 29, 2008)

Squirtle.  It's cute.


----------



## Nope (Jul 29, 2008)

Totodile. Because it is a Johto starter. And Feraligatr PWNs... But not as much as Typhlosion!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## @lex (Jul 29, 2008)

Squirtle or Piplup... I can't decide :O


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 31, 2008)

Ahem.... Squirtle, because....
Holy...I don't _reaaahly_ have to say it, right?


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Jul 31, 2008)

I like Totodile because he's so hyper.


----------



## MurrMurr (Aug 3, 2008)

Piplup. Penguins are awesome animals, and besides, I almost always pick grass starter *gasp*


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 3, 2008)

*I SAY TOETOEDYEL. 8B*

 1. Feraligatr is win.
 2. Croconaw is sillyawesome.
 3. Do I need reasons? Totodile is awesome. And it's evos are awesome. Period, dangit.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 3, 2008)

Squirtle because it's awesome, and because Wartortle is the best Pokemon ever. I wish Blastoise wasn't so lame. :/

If Wartortle could turn into something similar to Feraligatr we'd have a winner.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 3, 2008)

not really a big fan of any of them, but i like Feraligatr, so Totodile.


----------



## Dark_star (Aug 3, 2008)

Piplup, because it looks cute and, uh, it's final evolution is so cool!


----------

